# confused board owner



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I own a ride 153 twin tip deluxe,dont know how old,I think its pretty old anyone know anything? I weight 145 lbs.I also just bought a ride que 152 & have not ridden it yet. And thinking of buying a 08 fourm destroyer 156. Whats the better buy or board? Id kinda like to keep 2 of them. Any suggestions.


----------

